# Hello from West Sussex



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello 

My names Kathy and I'm Leighs mum!
Leigh has got me hooked on the mice as well - so I'm giving her a hand, as i now love them too, especially my Smokey and my Tazz! 

I used to breed and show both Chinchillas and French Lop Rabbits in the past, won lots of stuff!! And had lots of fun and made some good friends too!

Hope maybe Leigh will have a go with the mice, as its good she has an interest in them! She has already made some good friends on here 

Nice to meet you all,

Kathy x

P.S - A big thank you to Naomi for all your help


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

hey
x


----------

